# Whitefield Alumni



## SemperEruditio (Feb 27, 2009)

Are there any current or former Whitefield Theological Seminary folk on here? Any words of advice on how to begin to eat this elephant? I read the package Dr. Talbot sent but I was wondering if you would care to share your "secrets to success."


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2009)

Not attending Whitefield (although I have a great deal of respect for them), but the way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time. Distance education takes great discipline and planning. Schedule daily readings, set a deadline for yourself.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 27, 2009)

I am in the program and following Ivan's advice. With a busy professional schedule, it is quite difficult to do ALL of that reading and writing (one course ended up at 543 pages!). But, the price is right, the alums are decent, the reading is sound, and it is a wonderful experience for continuing ed.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be interested in your experience with Whitefield, Dennis. What degree are you working on?


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 28, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I am in the program and following Ivan's advice. With a busy professional schedule, it is quite difficult to do ALL of that reading and writing (one course ended up at 543 pages!). But, the price is right, the alums are decent, the reading is sound, and it is a wonderful experience for continuing ed.



543 pages reading or writing? That seems low for reading. I average over 1000 pages reading for a 3 credit class.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

Matthew McMahon, founder and co-owner of the PuritanBoard, is an alumnus. He's also a research professor there now, among other things.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 28, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the program and following Ivan's advice. With a busy professional schedule, it is quite difficult to do ALL of that reading and writing (one course ended up at 543 pages!). But, the price is right, the alums are decent, the reading is sound, and it is a wonderful experience for continuing ed.
> ...



Writing! My class on the Reformation involved almost 4,500 pages of reading and 543 pages of writing.
(3 Vol. of d’Aubingne, 2 of Schaff, 1 of McGrath, and 1 of Cunningham)

The one on Calvin I'm doing now includes 2 volumes by T.H.L. Parker, 2 books by Ford Battles, 1 by Wallace, 1 by McGrath, and the 2 Vol. _Institutes_ + LOTS of writing.

Ivan, with real scholars like Dr. Clark around on the PB, I have hesitated to mention anything about my lowly distance ed program. But, with a B.A., M.Div., D.Min., M.A.O.M. and a couple of certificate programs in non-profit managment (including a 30 unit one from UCLA) under my belt, impressing people with another academic degree in my old age was not on my radar. My last academic program was in management and it was getting kind of boring counting beans, managing people, dealing with attorneys and investment bankers, and planning a major building project. The Whitefield program sounded perfect for a hobby.

Plus, with a fifth child getting ready to go off to Christian college, the money simply does not allow a fancy-schmancy program at this time. I just wanted to do some structured continuing ed. that would immerse me in the Reformation and post-Reformation period. The PhD in Chrisitan Intellectual Thought is simply a bonus at the end of eight courses and a dissertation. Dr. Talbot is exceedingly easy to work with and a number of notable folks have completed programs with them (e.g., our own Matthew McMahon, plus Richard Barcellos, Gary DeMar, Ken Gentry, George Grant, Don Kistler, Joe Morecraft, and both R.C. Sproul sr. and jr.).

It is not designed to impress purists or people needing elite schools in order to teach at Harvard. But, if you want a program to augment your prior work that is theologically sound, Reformational in orientation, and not a push-over, this one is quite good in my opinion.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 28, 2009)

Way to go, McBaxter. You'll hit the 1 million page mark soon. I need to learn to do that.


----------



## shackleton (Feb 28, 2009)

For those going to Whitefield, what is the average time it takes you to finish a class? It has taken me two years to complete 25 hours and I am supposedly right on schedule. When I was going to the local seminary I could do that in one year if I really worked hard, however I did not learn anywhere near as much. It seems like I am on par to finish in six years for a three year degree.


----------



## jjireh (Feb 28, 2009)

I started at Whitefield - M. Div.program - a little over a year ago. I agree with Ivan, self-discipline is the key.As Dennis said, it's a lot of work, but one bite at a time, with consistency, is the only key to success that I know. I looked for that silver bullet too, but I finally realized it's all on me. Hang in there Frank, it's a good ride.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> CharlieJ said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



Sounds great, Dennis. Impressing people has never been something that concerned me. Perhaps I'll tell my story one day. I simply don't have the time right now. I'm interested in looking into the North American Reformed Seminary, although I'm currently in another program. Union University in Jackson, TN is just starting a D.Min in preaching. That's interesting. Time, money, becoming insane...all hold me back.

As to Dr. Clark....I don't think he'd want some old Baptist cusses like us to attend WSC, but it would be interesting....don't you think?


----------



## shackleton (Feb 28, 2009)

This is something you definitely need when outlining lectures, you simply listen and type, Transcribing Equipment - Free Digital Transcription Software


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 1, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> 543 pages reading or writing? That seems low for reading. I average over 1000 pages reading for a 3 credit class.



For computer reading, get yourself the free ReadPal utility from ReadPal -Free download to read faster with no stress or glare.

Works with Word, PDF, internet pages (Internet Explorer only),and Outlook.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys but I had more in mind on "how." Do you start with the lectures first then move on to the books...vice versa or some kind of combination.

My thought is to focus on 20-25 pages of reading per day. To include the highlighting and notes.


----------

